# Top 5 Free Good Graphics Games for iOS/Android-May 2013



## gizmo96 (May 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,I found some very good graphic intensive games on iOS and Android.So I thought,I would share it with You.

The 5 Game are:-
1.*Dead Trigger*(Mind Blowing Graphics.Probably the best free first person shooter game)
2.*Real Racing 3*(Requires no introduction,its EA and they did their best)
3.*Hill Climb Racing*(Not so graphic Intensive but great time pass game)
4.*Iron Man 3*(Great Game!Atleast You can be Iron Man.....in the game)
5.*Subway Surfers*(For those who havent even played it yet!)

If you're more interested in these games,I have made a combined Gameplay Video for them.Do let me know if you liked the above games.


----------



## Nanducob (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for your views


----------



## gizmo96 (May 22, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Thanks for your views



Your Welcome


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2013)

Good review.. Do this regularly and you earned yourself a subscriber


----------



## gizmo96 (May 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Good review.. Do this regularly and you earned yourself a subscriber



Thanks! Yes This series will be done every month.I suggest you to subscribe to my YouTube channel if You havent done it yet


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2013)

BTW, how are you deciding top-5-games for each month? 
I mean, on what basis?


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2013)

Real Boxing has gr8 gfx


----------



## gizmo96 (May 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> BTW, how are you deciding top-5-games for each month?
> I mean, on what basis?



There's no specific criteria mate.I just try out few games and then make the list of the best ones 



abhidev said:


> Real Boxing has gr8 gfx


Thanks for your suggestion.I will try to include it in the June 2013 Top 5 games video


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2013)

I've not played Real Racing 3 but CSR Racing also has good graphics, u will love it if u are a drag racing lover


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 1, 2013)

Real Racing 3 is possible the best racing game till date
EA has worked in every detail, soon their will be update by EA (looking forward to it)

Playing in iPhone 5



anupam_pb said:


> I've not played Real Racing 3 but CSR Racing also has good graphics, u will love it if u are a drag racing lover


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2013)

^Yep.. I couldnt agree more 
Its time Ubisoft and the other game developers really showed interest in mobile gaming
Im dying for a true Elder scrolls type RPG for Android/Ios 
(No I Dont mean that crappy one released for java phones)


----------



## gizmo96 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes,Real Racing 3 is Amazing.I even like Asphalt 7 but it's Paid


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 2, 2013)

gizmo96 said:


> Yes,Real Racing 3 is Amazing.I even like Asphalt 7 but it's Paid



yeah asphalt 7 is also awesome


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

when it comes to great graphic on mobile Device my vote goes to infinity Blade I and II. One of the best i have ever seen on even ios. AFAIK Third Installment  is coming soon..........
They Are paid Though.... But Infinity Blade I was free when I Downloaded.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 5, 2013)

You should definitely take a look at Real Boxing... Simply awesome graphics


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 6, 2013)

abhidev said:


> You should definitely take a look at Real Boxing... Simply awesome graphics


Would have tried but dont have android or ios now. offtopic:- planning to buy a windows phone for HALO Spartan assault and Ease of use.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> when it comes to great graphic on mobile Device my vote goes to infinity Blade I and II. One of the best i have ever seen on even ios. AFAIK Third Installment  is coming soon..........
> They Are paid Though.... But Infinity Blade I was free when I Downloaded.



yeah right IB is the best in iOS 



abhidev said:


> You should definitely take a look at Real Boxing... Simply awesome graphics



ya I have played it in iOS but its a short game..will finish it fast  and I love its Menu background music


----------



## Jripper (Aug 6, 2013)

Need for speed most wanted has great visuals too on android.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Need for speed most wanted has great visuals too on android.



AFAIK its not free


----------



## aiza55 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the post.....


----------



## Prashmith (May 10, 2014)

EVERYBODY ,I WODER HOW EVERYONE FORGETS GALAXY ON FIRE 2 full HD it went free to recently on google paly


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2014)

another one of those dead thread revival bumps.


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> another one of those dead thread revival bumps.



TRUE lock this thread and btw i created a new one too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-ga...quality-mobile-games-ios-android-list-up.html


----------

